# Upgrade for Stanley Knob and Tote



## RogerBean

John,
I fully agree. Ugly tools may work fine, but they're not nearly as satisfying to use. A woodworker who honors his tools is well on the way to becoming a craftsman. Just my opinion.
Roger


----------



## 33706

Found the address: http://www.drozsoldetymestanleytotesandknobs.com/

Yeah, After spending most of my free time in a two-week period making one single tote….yes, I'd buy pre-made, pre-finished totes, for sure!!


----------



## ssnvet

very nice!


----------



## NormG

Great addition, congrats


----------



## OSU55

I have large hands and don't like the standard Stanley tote angle. I couldn't find one of the replacement tote places that would make truly custom totes, and I wasn't sure just what I wanted. Yes, It took significant time, but I now have a dozen custom fit totes and knobs on all my Stanley and LV planes. If you have a band saw and table mounted router, It doesn't take long using some templates I made up. The most time is spent on final shaping and sanding to get them just right. It's been worth every minute, though, now I can comfortable work any of my planes for hours. Making your own is worth the time.


----------



## JohnChung

@OSU55 can you share your template for stanley and veritas?


----------



## OSU55

I;m working on it.


----------



## JohnChung

LeeValley shares the files using pdf.:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=63262

Jpeg would do fine too…....


----------



## OSU55

I have added my custom designs to my blog: http://lumberjocks.com/OSU55/blog/42497

These started as the LV drawings.


----------

